# Corrugated metal - Flat Roof - Foam



## ArizonaTopSide (Aug 28, 2021)

I was recently on a flat roof in Arizona and it looks like below the spray foam is a layer of corrugated metal. Has anyone seen anything like this before? I'm interested in thoughts on replacement vs. scraping foam and reapplying on metal. I have never seen this combo before.


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

They sprayed the foam over the old roof, quite common


----------



## ArizonaTopSide (Aug 28, 2021)

roofermann said:


> They sprayed the foam over the old roof, quite common


Thanks for the reply. Is it common to have a corrugated metal on a flat roof? I haven't seen that.


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

ArizonaTopSide said:


> Thanks for the reply. Is it common to have a corrugated metal on a flat roof? I haven't seen that.


Low pitch like yours, sure but not on a dead flat roof.


----------



## Roof410 (Sep 3, 2021)

ArizonaTopSide said:


> I was recently on a flat roof in Arizona and it looks like below the spray foam is a layer of corrugated metal. Has anyone seen anything like this before? I'm interested in thoughts on replacement vs. scraping foam and reapplying on metal. I have never seen this combo before.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4461
> ...


What type of coating is over the spray foam? You may be able to power wash the roof and add another layer of coating.


----------



## SmartRooferLLC (Sep 5, 2021)

ArizonaTopSide said:


> I was recently on a flat roof in Arizona and it looks like below the spray foam is a layer of corrugated metal. Has anyone seen anything like this before? I'm interested in thoughts on replacement vs. scraping foam and reapplying on metal. I have never seen this combo before.
> 
> View attachment 4461
> 
> ...


I'm in south fl. don't run into this very often. it does look like there's some sort of metal panel product under the phone. might core sample it to see what it is. don't have any experience with this sort of roofing so I would be inclined to reroof rather than recover but that would be an uninformed decision.


----------

